# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی چند رشته مهندسی توسط اساتید دانشگاهی

## the END

*سلام . مکتب خونه کار فوق العاده ای انجام داده...شما  در آدرسی که قرار دادم می تونید وارد بشید و با چندتا از رشته های خوب مهندسی آشنا بشید...
موفق باشید* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## the END

up

----------


## broslee

من مکانیکشو دیدم عالی نبود.یه چیز هایی در مورد تاریخ علم میگفت اضافی بود.

----------

